# Is it ok if I post a link to my art stream here? (/)///(\)



## Layla-Nyan (May 28, 2017)

I hope this is okay...If not please feel free to remove or swap it to the proper forum!

I like to draw cute things and sometimes I'll draw NSFW, but right now it's 100% SFW


----------



## Yakamaru (May 28, 2017)

Eh. I would say yes? Not entirely sure, to be honest.

But I would guess it's ok, seeing as it's a link share..


----------

